# Sliding table for bandsaw



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I invested in a nice Grizzly bandsaw. It's a great tool and my primary tool to cut just about anything.

However, I think the bandsaw would be even more useful if it had a sliding table (especially since I don't have a table saw). I cant be the first person to think of this.

Has anyone attached a sliding table to their bandsaw? Any recommendations or suggestions? I would consider building one but would rather buy one.

Thanks.

Hazem


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

There are several posts on LJ for extensions, mostly for milling logs. Most of them use a sled to to hold a log. One thing you need to deal with is support for the extra weight for both infeed and outfeed, depending upon how long the log is. If you try to have a sliding table or sled support just on the table, you could potentially tip the saw over or even damage the table or the tunnion. It is not really made to have a bunch of weight way in front or behind the saw.

Search for bandsaw sled or perhaps log sled or milling.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Had this video saved for awhile trying to figure out exactly what sliding table he used.






I think its a disassembled Sawstop sliding table which makes it a quite hefty investment. I do think its pretty slick what he did with it though.


----------



## Jerroni (Jun 1, 2018)

One option is accu-slice.com. Really fine work can be produced - and there is a well-subscribed YouTube channel. I don't have direct experience, but I'll probably take the leap when I venture to homemade veneer. The videos are special.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

I can only see one use for a sliding table on a bandsaw, and thats to cut wider than the throat of the saw.
Every thing else can be done with the standard fence.
But if you add all that to front of the saw, the rest a large sheet on top, the saw will need wide and solid support to stop it all tipping over.
Seems like a solution in search of a problem to me.
A track saw and guide rail will do all your sheet cutting.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

One can buy band saws with sliding table, even tilting band saws.
see here

or non-tilting here

probably a bit pricey for the average hobby worker.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

With so many people struggling to get their bandsaws to saw a straight line and dealing with drift issues I can't see that being a commercial product.

I agree it could be nice no a big saw properly set up though.

I think you are probably on your own making one. Just keep in mind a way to align the table and blade when you design it.


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

The trick is to get the thing built and workable for less than the actual cost of a good used tablesaw.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.

I want a sliding table for general woodworking. Not necessarily for logs or veneers.

It's true that between the fence and a sled I can do a lot of what I need. But I still think a sliding table would be a great addition.

Harvey makes a sliding table designed for table says. It looks very similar to the Sawstop version. I could probably get it to fit a bandsaw. Here it is.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

On a table saw, one will add the sliding table to the left.
For the band saw you (generally) will need to mount it to the right.

Is the Harvey sliding table reversible?
There might be a problem with the fence/miter-gauge attachment.
Can the piece which is making the interface between the gauge and the fence be flipped?
The rest is probably Ok as those are extrusions.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

*Izzy Swan* does a take on *sliding bandsaws here*... and if you search his site for "sliding bandsaws" you'll get a few extra hits.


----------



## sunnybob (Oct 12, 2021)

I've just cut a 40 thou slice off a small piece of white oak, using a push stick to hold it to the stock fence, and a 3/16" x 10tpi blade.
Blade adjustment and feed rate are the two things you need to get right for a bandsaw.
If youre on a budget, there are MUCH better things to buy.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Sounds like you want a butchers meat cutting bandsaw 8^)

If you decide to roll your own, the availability of precision shafting and linear bearings make the mechanics part easy, it just comes down to figuring out a good way to mount the works to the saw. You can easily mount something as simple as two shafts, four linear bearings, and four shaft mounts to the current table with some non-destructive threaded or through holes. Place a flat aluminum plate on the bearings with mounts for a vice or what ever jigs you use and Bob could be your long lost uncle!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is you won't get the precision of a table saw with the band saw so using a precision sliding table may be overkill. I think I saw one in a woodworking magazine that amounted to an outboard miter gauge slot with a jig riding on it.

You might try cross cutting on the band saw for a while first to see if you can accept the results a miter gauge gives.


----------



## Hazem (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks again for the feedback everyone.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

You referring to these types thingies *splinter*,

If you are then I'm on *track* and *Bob*'s my *faother's* brother.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> You referring to these types thingies *splinter*,
> 
> If you are then I m on *track* and *Bob* s my *faother s* brother.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


Those linear rails, some aluminum extrusions for a frame, maybe an MDF top, and borrow your Parf guide system and a guy build a nice sliding table top.


----------



## Putttn (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the LiL Ripper from Canada and use it mainly to mill up lumber for box making. You can also slice up logs but it works really well for resawing and veneers. A lot of videos on it being used for these applications.


----------

